# led eyes



## afearlesshunter (Oct 21, 2010)

So today i have been trying to find something to do since the keys to the shed are missing 










I found this frisbee that i got from the dollar store and it has red led lights on it. After ripping the lights out and cutting the wires off of the 110db siren, I got to work on finding the voltage that they run on.










These leds run on 3 volts. I went through some boxes and found a AA battery holder.


















I took a cheap pair of sun glasses and drilled two holes for the leds. Now i just need to finish the wiring and mount the battery holder.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Terminator glasses! Too cool. Hope you found your missing key...


----------

